

Interviewing with Well Funded Startup... What to expect? - tossit052122

I am using a throwaway account for this question because I dont want it to get back to my current place of work that I will be interviewing elsewhere, but I am just wondering as a developer from the South what can I expect when interviewing with a well funded startup in the bay area?<p>I know lots about the company but am positive there is much more to know, I love the product and their direction but just am not sure what to expect of their interview process etc. it will be more of a technical evangelist position than a core development team spot so i am curious of what I should be expecting out of an interview and what kinds of questions I should be prepared for.<p>Any help is greatly appreciated
======
dreamux
My anecdotal experience says:

Large companies want to see theory (hacking together something that 98% works
in a short period of time is less important than something that is
maintainable and comprehensive), and they are willing to teach you the rest
(they expect a few weeks of ramp-up time).

Small companies want to see ideas and how you can deliver (having a history of
small-company product launches or open-source work is a plus). The ideas part
is pretty important, esp in startups with less than 5 people -- everyone needs
to be an innovator not simply an implementor. Also, show that you can hit the
ground running, what would you do if they asked you to start the same day you
interviewed -- have a plan to bring value quickly.

[edit-0: Good luck!]

------
rdl
Depending on how early stage they are (probably not TOO early stage if they're
hiring a technical evangelist), they might be hiring for "team fit" as much if
not more than an actual initial specific job. Small teams will value
flexibility a lot more than larger companies. The bias I would have against
non-bay-area non-startup people is that they might not be as much "self
starters" or otherwise flexible.

I'm sure you can convince them of your technical competence and soft skills,
so maybe focus on flexibility and being willing to do what is necessary. Plus,
demonstrating your actual familiar with and love of their product and market.

It's a "sellers market" for tech talent in the bay area, so I think you've got
a good shot.

